# Resale insiders tips and Free Fixed match(Russian liga)



## nikitarus (Oct 25, 2010)

Hi guys!
Wanted to show you my blog http://nikitarus.blogspot.com/
There you can find
Resale forecast
my predictions for free
free fixed match (Russian liga)

welcom!


----------



## nikitarus (Oct 25, 2010)

today

SBT MC:
Universidad de Chile vs Cobreloa 
Universidad de Chile -1


----------

